# Hops On The Inside Of My Kettle



## Pumpy (17/4/06)

I put my hop pellets in little bags just like Ross says, but the good bits still end up half way up the kettle and not in the boil what can I do I spend time scraping them off or washing them back in .Huh is there a way around this ??

Pumpy


----------



## Ross (17/4/06)

Pumpy said:


> I put my hop pellets in little bags just like Ross says, but the good bits still end up half way up the kettle and not in the boil what can I do I spend time scraping them off or washing them back in .Huh is there a way around this ??
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="120842"][/post]​



Pumpy,

Then the holes in your hop bag must be too big...


----------



## sluggerdog (17/4/06)

yeah I was thinking the same, I do not get any hop mush up the sides when I use my bags..

try some different bags pumpy and see how it goes..


----------



## Pumpy (17/4/06)

Hey Guys , My hop bags are quite fine ,I have not made them from 'fish net 'stockings  



Pumpy


----------



## NRB (17/4/06)

They may be fine, but they're obviously not fine enough!


----------



## TidalPete (17/4/06)

Ross said:


> Pumpy,
> Then the holes in your hop bag must be too big...
> [post="120869"][/post]​



How do you seal your hop bags fellas? Drawstring?? 
Is there anything better like maybe velcro? Just curious.

:beer:


----------



## Ross (18/4/06)

TidalPete said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpy,
> ...



I just tie a knot in mine...  

cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG (18/4/06)

i just bought some muslin.... miss KoNG is going to sew me up some hop bags. i plan to make them a little longer and then tie a knot in the whole bag instead of using drawstring.


----------



## Ross (18/4/06)

KoNG said:


> i just bought some muslin.... miss KoNG is going to sew me up some hop bags. i plan to make them a little longer and then tie a knot in the whole bag instead of using drawstring.
> [post="120973"][/post]​



Kong,

Muslin may be a touch heavy? I use the finest grade of polyester nett curtain material - costs under $15 a meter from "Spotlight - Enough to make a life times supply.

cheers Ross...


----------



## KoNG (18/4/06)

Ross, i'll have to check it out. I wouldnt have thought that to be an issue?!? might save my hop bags full of plugs floating all boil.


----------



## Jye (18/4/06)

KoNG, you can by a pre made curtain from Lincraft for $10 and it will easily make 10ish bags. I close mine with a piece of SS wire wrapped around the end, this keeps the bags as large as possible.


----------



## Ross (18/4/06)

KoNG said:


> Ross, i'll have to check it out. I wouldnt have thought that to be an issue?!? might save my hop bags full of plugs floating all boil.
> [post="120986"][/post]​



Kong, apart from the hole size, if the muslin is a cotten type material it'll swell up with wort & won't work well at all. If it's made from a plastic type fibre it shoud work fine.

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/4/06)

Pumpy said:


> I put my hop pellets in little bags just like Ross says, but the good bits still end up half way up the kettle and not in the boil what can I do I spend time scraping them off or washing them back in .Huh is there a way around this ??
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="120842"][/post]​



Betcha they didn't look this bad Pumpy. :lol: 

(Note; I'm non hop condom user)  

Warren -


----------



## apd (18/4/06)

Ross said:


> ...I use the finest grade of polyester nett curtain material - costs under $15 a meter from "Spotlight - Enough to make a life times supply.
> 
> [post="120982"][/post]​



Is polyester curtain food safe?


----------



## Pumpy (18/4/06)

[post="120842"][/post]​[/quote]

Betcha they didn't look this bad Pumpy. :lol: 

(Note; I'm non hop condom user)  

Warren -
[post="120990"][/post]​[/quote]

Yes they did Warren ,I think it comes from the rolling boil, it must be enevitable.!! 

but Warren are you not taking a risk brewing without using a 'hop bag' a bit promiscuous of you  

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/4/06)

Pumpy said:


> but Warren are you not taking a risk brewing without using a 'hop bag' a bit promiscuous of you
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="121003"][/post]​



Like takin' a bath with your socks on Pumpy.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (18/4/06)

apd said:


> [post="120982"][/post]​



Is polyester curtain food safe?
[post="121002"][/post]​[/quote]

Same material PET bottles are made from, so certainly hope so  -


----------



## Pumpy (18/4/06)

The trick to this is controlling the boil they say if you add big glass marbles to the boil ,it will Never boil over, like boiling beads, 

Has anyone tried these ?

Pumpy


----------



## Joel (18/4/06)

Has anyone thought of making a suspended wire box-type frame covered with this polyester netting stuff, rather than having the hop-condoms free floating about? The top would be open and above the water line for hop additions, and it could go down a fair way into the wort. Not sure if I've described it very well...


----------



## Ross (18/4/06)

Joel said:


> Has anyone thought of making a suspended wire box-type frame covered with this polyester netting stuff, rather than having the hop-condoms free floating about? The top would be open and above the water line for hop additions, and it could go down a fair way into the wort. Not sure if I've described it very well...
> [post="121059"][/post]​



Sorta similar to this, but with a frame?

Rosscos hop sock


----------



## bindi (18/4/06)

Ross said:


> apd said:
> 
> 
> > [post="120982"][/post]​
> ...



Same material PET bottles are made from, so certainly hope so  -
[post="121013"][/post]​[/quote]
Used a hop bag [polyster curtain stuff] for the first time  found myself putting in more hops in just to make sure  anyone else done this. Oh! and I boiled it longer also to be sure <_< .


----------



## Screwtop (18/4/06)

Ross,

Is that a pool skimmer basket?

Cheers


----------



## Pumpy (18/4/06)

Screwtop said:


> Ross,
> 
> Is that a pool skimmer basket?
> 
> ...



Screwtop you may be close I think it is a bag filter in those cylindrical spa filters 

Pumpy


----------



## Ross (18/4/06)

Screwtop said:


> Ross,
> 
> Is that a pool skimmer basket?
> 
> ...



No, though it looks like one - It's a filter for the colouring in Coca Cola, apparently... I got as a one off, unfortunately, as they make great hop socks...

cheers Ross


----------



## Pumpy (18/4/06)

This 'Hop Sock' we have never seen before Ross . 

Is this another secret development you have witheld from us , whilst you have had us wandering around Spotlight for curtain material when the assistant new full well I was not going to make curtains from them . <_< 

This may be the biggest revelation since the 'No Chill method'.  

"The Ross Hop Sock " I going to check if its on the website  

Pumpy


----------



## Jye (19/4/06)

> Has anyone thought of making a suspended wire box-type frame covered with this polyester netting stuff, rather than having the hop-condoms free floating about? The top would be open and above the water line for hop additions, and it could go down a fair way into the wort. Not sure if I've described it very well...



I made a hop sock large enough for my chiller to sit inside of, this keeps the bag open for the hops to move more freely and the top is open to add hops... great for when you have heaps of additions.


----------

